# Hardware zusammenstellung....



## Storm_Animal (17 Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen, Ich hoffe Ich bin hier richtig 

Ich hab mir gerade bei Atelco einen Computer zusammengestellt.

Jetzt wollte Ich gerne mal eure Meinung hören was daran gut oder schlecht ist.

Dies ist mein erster selberstellter PC, deshalb nicht so streng sein ;-)





Wie ist das mit der Onboard Grafikkarte ?

Kann man die nehmen oder ist eine externe doch besser ??

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Dez. 2014)

Also von OnBoard Grafik halte ich persönlich nix. Würde da immer zu einer extra Graka tendieren.
Bei so einem teuren und wahrscheinlich schnellem Prozessor wird eventuell die Graka das System ausbremsen.

Und würde bei entsprechendem Budget auf jedenfall eine SSD nehmen. Hab bei mir eine drin auf der Win7 drauf ist.
Der PC fährt jetzt schneller hoch als sein Schatten


----------



## mofaracer09 (17 Dez. 2014)

Beim Arbeitsspeicher würde ich persönlich Kingston Hyper X empfehlen. Externe Grafikkarte zu empfehlen. Kommt aber natürlich aufs Budget an.


----------



## MetalFan (17 Dez. 2014)

Anhand der verfügbaren Informationen folgende Hinweise:

Das der Prozessor von Intel ist, ist schon mal gut! :thumbup:
Da dieser jedoch noch nicht über die Iris/- Pro-Grafikeinheit verfügt rate ich zu einer separaten Grafikkarte! Es sei denn du willst *ausschließlich* Office-Andwendungen laufen lassen, im Internet surfen oder im Einmonitor-Betrieb Videos (max. HD) abspielen.

Zu weniger als 8 GB-Arbeitsspeicher würde ich auf keinen Fall raten, daher sind 16 GB auch vertretbar.

Wie Harry bereits sagte, wäre eine SSD (mind. 128 GB) als Systemfestplatte neben einer großen HDD eine Überlegung wert. 
Würde das System nochmal deutlich beschleunigen.


----------



## blackFFM (17 Dez. 2014)

Bei solch einem System mit diesem Prozessor wirkt es irgendwie seltsam, wenn man keine vernünftige Grafikkarte hat. 
Wenn das Budged es nicht erlaubt hat man von einem guten i5 und einer soliden GraKa evtl. mehr.

SSD ist Pflicht, die 1TB-HDD würde ich deshalb ganz weglassen. Zu wenig Kapazität und zu langsam.


----------



## redfive (17 Dez. 2014)

Hier mal nen Tipp zum Einkauf:

Intel Core i7-4790 (4x 3,6GHz) (box) | tecstore.net)


----------



## CukeSpookem (17 Dez. 2014)

Die Hardwarekonfiguration richtet sich in sehr hohem Maße nach dem Verwendungszweck des Rechners. Bei genaueren Angaben kann man auch bessere Empfehlungen geben. Wenn du anmerken würdest, wieviel du dafür ausgeben willst, hilft das ebenfalls weiter.
Wie hier schon erwähnt, ist eine SSD für das Betriebssystem besser. Das muss kein teures Riesenteil sein, Daten und Spiele können auf eine weitere Platte mit 1 bis 2 TB ausgelagert werden. Das hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass bei Ausfall der SSD fast alles erhalten bleibt. Den RAM kann ich empfehlen, aber 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher reichen aus, wenn du nicht gerade mit Videoschnitt oder CAD arbeitest. Die meisten Spiele und Programme brauchen zwischen 3 und 5 GB inklusive Betriebssystem, mehr als 6 waren bei mir noch nie belegt. Das eingesparte Geld wäre bei einer Gafikkarte besser aufgehoben. Die richtet sich danach, welche Spiele in welcher Qualität erwartet werden. Für 150 bis 200 € bekommt man schon sehr gute Karten.


----------



## moppen (17 Dez. 2014)

*Intel Core i5-4460 Boxed*
*Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*
*8GB Crucial 1600MHz CL9*
*R9 290*
*be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W*
*Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB*
*Corsair Carbide Series 300R*

wenn zum zockn genutzt werden soll fals nur rendering betreiben willst nimm die 
_GTX 780 wegen cuda unterstützung in "app"

für office ist der cpu viel zu überdimensioniert
da reicht ein _Intel Celeron G1840 inkl onboard gpuhttp://geizhals.at/de/intel-celeron-g1840-bx80646g1840-a1101422.html


----------



## blackFFM (17 Dez. 2014)

moppen schrieb:


> *Intel Core i5-4460 Boxed*
> *Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*
> *8GB Crucial 1600MHz CL9*
> *R9 290*
> ...





Eine HDD als Systemplatte zu empfehlen halte ich für nicht zeitgemäß. Die bremst nur aus. Wäre hilfreich, wenn der Threadersteller noch angeben würde wie er seinen PC einsetzten will.

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, reichen auch 8GB RAM. Mehr kann man später noch nachrüsten.

Der i7 ist wahrscheinlich unnötig. Dann eher einen i5 4690K oder i5 4670K und eine anständige Grafikkarte.


----------



## calle123 (18 Dez. 2014)

Eine alternative als Prozessor wäre der Xeon . Genauso schnell wie der i7, lässt sich nur nicht übertakten, was du, ausgehend von deinem Board, eh nicht vor hast. Meiner Meinung mach gibt es keinen Prozessor mit einem besseren Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
8GB Ram sollten genügen und eine SSD ist dringend zu empfehlen, die Crucial ist sehr zu empfehlen.

Wenn du eine ausführlichere Beratung suchst, schlage ich vor, dich in einem Hardware-Forum (PCGH o.ä.) anmeldest.


----------

